# Apple TV ou adaptateur hdmi pour iPad ?



## fkcoffee (6 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'hésite entre l'achat d'une Apple TV et d'un adaptateur hdmi pour une utilisation quasiment basée sur de la recopie vidéo. J'ai entendu que l'adaptateur ne permettrait pas la recopie des contenus dispos sur Canalplay/Netflix ou même les services de replay... Chose que j'utiliserai. 

Pouvez vous m'éclairer ? Merci.


----------



## Lauange (13 Décembre 2014)

Apple TV pour la facilité mais pour la fluidité le cable hdmi.


----------



## RubenF (13 Décembre 2014)

Normalement tout passe sur le HDMI, encore la semaine derniere j'ai vu un Film sur l'iPad branché sur ma télé sans aucuns soucis.


----------



## Lauange (13 Décembre 2014)

Oui je suis d'accord avec toi mais parfois la connection wifi saccade la lecture d'un film.


----------



## RubenF (14 Décembre 2014)

la recopie video c'est pas joli joli chez free..


----------

